# Inhaling Beehive Air - Apitherapy



## scorpionmain

http://cheguebeeapiary.blogspot.com/2013/03/inhaling-beehive-air-apitherapy.html

Really?


----------



## KPeacock

I'd be happy sell folks all the bee air they want.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

The blog linked in post #1 belongs to Beesource member _Che Guebuddha. _


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Yes, really. I am not sure about the picture shown above. It is obviously faked. (?) But hive air therapy became widely known in European apitherapy a couple of years ago. It helps people with lung problems. It helps breathing and slows infections of the lungs and so on.

A device was developed, with a bee proof mesh/cloth in a lid, a small ventilator and a mask connected to it like shown above. I see if I can find pictures.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Here is a short video that was shown in the German TV. 
http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/suche/video140978_zc-485c01ae_zs-d23ba9ff.html

This is the website of the "inventor"...(at least he was the first to develop a device. Hive air as a treatment is described in old literature.)

http://www.apiair-musch.de/apiair-inhalationsgeraet.htm


----------



## Oldtimer




----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Is that oxalic acid vapor?


----------



## Oldtimer

Sorry Bernhard it is just a couple of pics I slung together for a joke.


----------



## scorpionmain

I am not knocking this at all.
I just have never seen this type of therapy.

I love the smell of the hive during certain nectar flows.
It makes me happy when I catch a whiff of curing honey.
Combined with sunshine, I can easily see how it could help with depression.


----------



## Edymnion

scorpionmain said:


> I am not knocking this at all.


Oh I'm knocking it.

1) This is likely an allergist's nightmare. One good asthma attack from this and you're in for some trouble.
2) Anything that comes with a "not intended to treat or diagnose any ailment or condition" style disclaimer might as well say "I'm scamming you, and you're gullible enough to fall for it!".
3) You know what they call alternative medicine that has been proven to actually work? Medicine.
4) Things like this prevent gullible people from getting actual medical attention for their conditions, and considering the guy is listing it as being effective against things like lung infections and bronchitis means people could very well die from relying on this.

So yeah, I'm going to knock this. I'll put this in the same category as Scientology. Was going to say crystal power and vibrational energy nonsense, but this could cause actual pain, suffering, or even death, so yeah, thats Scientology level bad, IMO.


----------



## Michael Bush

>You know what they call alternative medicine that has been proven to actually work?

There is no money in proving something that is free works... so it never gets researched.


----------



## Edymnion

Michael Bush said:


> >You know what they call alternative medicine that has been proven to actually work?
> 
> There is no money in proving something that is free works... so it never gets researched.


Funny, every time I see someone going on about the power of crystals, they're usually trying to sell said crystals to me, not give them away. I doubt anyone that would be doing this bee huffing "treatment" is going to be offering it for free either.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Oldtimer said:


> .. I slung together for a joke.


Was joking myself. 




Edymnion said:


> Oh I'm knocking it.


No reason to get excited. It is not intended to replace common medicine. It is just am accompanying treatment (hope, that is the right term for it) right next to a proper medical treatment. At least in Europe many apitherapists are medical doctors or registered naturopaths. Propolis, Medihoney and other bee products are used in hospitals and medical practices. I do not say it is widespread and commonly used, but there is a growing number of hospitals using it. In East Europe it is very common to use apitherapy in hospitals with good results. 

Of course there are a many quacks and charlatans, but you can find those everywhere. I heared even among beekeepers.  Selling snake oil and so. 

I am a member of the German Apitherapy group and experiences reported concerning inhaling hive air are quite promising. As long it does help and it doesn't harm - which has to be make sure beforehand, of course! - it'll do.

If you watch the site: http://apitherapy.blogspot.de you will find many interesting articles and in fact quite some scientific research on apitherapy and it's products. It is not all snake oil and bee products have a great potential to help relieving people's trouble.

But of course a word of caution is right. It is medicine and it stay medicine in the hands of experienced doctors.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Edymnion said:


> I doubt anyone that would be doing this bee huffing "treatment" is going to be offering it for free either.


I offer stings for free.


----------



## Edymnion

So has there been double blind studies carried out with due scientific rigor that show this to be effective above and beyond the placebo effect?

Because unless you can show legitimate evidence of effectiveness (beyond anecdotal evidence, because I can show you Amazon 5 star reviews for holographic stickers and volcanic lava rock pendants that swear it prevents migraines from EMF exposure), then all I see is snake oil.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Funny, every time I see someone going on about the power of crystals, they're usually trying to sell said crystals to me, not give them away. I doubt anyone that would be doing this bee huffing "treatment" is going to be offering it for free either. 

I seem to find myself around such people quite often and none of them ever tried to sell me anything... they are usually trying to give me stuff for free...


----------



## tommyt

Edymnion said:


> So has there been double blind studies carried out with due scientific rigor that show this to be effective above and beyond the placebo effect?
> 
> Because unless you can show legitimate evidence of effectiveness (beyond anecdotal evidence, because I can show you Amazon 5 star reviews for holographic stickers and volcanic lava rock pendants that swear it prevents migraines from EMF exposure), then all I see is snake oil.


 Life treating you bad!!


----------



## philip.devos

scorpionmain said:


> http://cheguebeeapiary.blogspot.com/2013/03/inhaling-beehive-air-apitherapy.html
> 
> Really?


You're killing me man! 

One of the joys that I vaguely remember from last summer is the aroma of the hive when you first open the top cover. Today I can only gaze longingly at my hives. High temp forecast is 20 degrees.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

You better try one of those inhaling devices: 






Yes, one can become crazy about bees...


----------



## oldfordguy

I'll bet it packs a powerful buzz!


----------



## RCorl

Bernhard, that is one large drone cell on that hive! I wonder how many mites could reproduce in there?


----------



## Dominic

BernhardHeuvel said:


> You better try one of those inhaling devices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one can become crazy about bees...


I can't quite tell whether these are beds or coffins.


----------



## grumpybeeman

The smell of beeswax candles is calming... Why do you think so many old churches use them? Smelling beeswax & propolis calms the senses. If you don't like and enjoy the smell of honey & beeswax, then there's something wrong with you. At bare minimum the smell of fresh honey and beeswax is the smell of a successful summer in the works. Atleast until you get stung.


----------



## Daniel Y

Edymnion said:


> Funny, every time I see someone going on about the power of crystals, they're usually trying to sell said crystals to me, not give them away. I doubt anyone that would be doing this bee huffing "treatment" is going to be offering it for free either.


Since when did medicine become free? Last time I went to a doctor I could have bought a new to me used car with what he charged me.


----------



## grumpybeeman

"Free bee air with the purchase of a honey bear" "One huff with the purchase of a honey stick" You must be talking about crystallized honey!!! It doesn't run off a hot peanut butter sandwich. Sell pb sandwiches, honey bears, honey sticks, and free bee air. Happy-healthy customers for life! Maybe for laughs give away free bee air from a display hive so the kids can watch the bees buzz like crazy when air passes them by. Smelling air out of beehives is good for you, it's the smell of good healthy bees and fresh summer flowers. It's time to sell it out of those nice stores in the mall where lady's go to buy fancy perfume.


----------



## sqkcrk

grumpybeeman said:


> The smell of beeswax candles is calming... Why do you think so many old churches use them? Smelling beeswax & propolis calms the senses. If you don't like and enjoy the smell of honey & beeswax, then there's something wrong with you. At bare minimum the smell of fresh honey and beeswax is the smell of a successful summer in the works. Atleast until you get stung.


Have you ever smelled the inside of a beehive?


----------



## grumpybeeman

Do you like the smell of beego? I sure don't. Take it easy on the beego aftershave and you'll smell the hive when you open it up.


----------



## jmgi

There are certain times of the year when a whiff of beehive air does smell quite good to me, but other times, like when the goldenrod is coming in, no. Like grumpybeeman said above, who can't appreciate the smell of honey, beeswax, and propolis. I think even the bees themselves must smell pretty good, but I'm not about to bury my face in a big cluster of bees to find out.


----------



## grumpybeeman

They don't smell too nice when they're buzzing on the end of your nose.


----------



## Dominic

sqkcrk said:


> Have you ever smelled the inside of a beehive?


Not everyone uses scented repellents, has some kind of foolbrood epidemic, or lives in an area where goldenrod stinks (I'm still dismayed by that one, goldenrod honey around here is great).

I've never had an unpleasant odor from my hives.


----------



## grumpybeeman

If it tastes/smells like butter scotch, you're getting the wild asters. Theres some people out there that hate the smell of buckwheat. I personally like when they're working the wild apple and plum trees. Who can forget maple & norway spruce trees though.


----------



## Dominic

grumpybeeman said:


> If it tastes/smells like butter scotch, you're getting the wild asters. Theres some people out there that hate the smell of buckwheat. I personally like when they're working the wild apple and plum trees. Who can forget maple & norway spruce trees though.


Goldenrod honey is a common and appreciated product over here, which I liken to dandelion honey. There is a lot of goldenrod near my apiaries which my bees go crazy over, but I have not noticed asters. Keep in mind that there are a number of goldenrod species, and from various testimonies on these forums, your southern goldenrod is in no way as appealing as our northern goldernrod. I can't tell you which goldenrod species make good honey and which don't, but others seem to say that some of your northern states have the good kind too.


----------



## grumpybeeman

Maybe it's time to start growing lavender fields like the french have been doing for years.


----------



## Edymnion

grumpybeeman said:


> The smell of beeswax candles is calming... Why do you think so many old churches use them?


Because paraffin wasn't invented until the 1800's, and old churches tend to stick to traditional methods? Same reason you don't see many electric flicker bulb candles in old churches?

Also because tallow candles produce greasy soot, where beeswax burns clean.


----------



## GaSteve

Hookah Hives -- coming to beekeeping suppliers near you soon!


----------



## sqkcrk

grumpybeeman said:


> Maybe it's time to start growing lavender fields like the french have been doing for years.


Right, because there is such a good market for lavender and lavender honey, right? What is lavender grown for anyway?


----------



## Penzi

Hey folks maybe it's a new test AFB


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

research has shown that bacteria in the soil has properties that help relieve stress in the body. Gardeners are typically happier people than those who never fool with one. 

The further man pushes himself from nature the further from the little benefits that are found in nature like the scent of beeswax, honey, and propolis. Not to mention a host of other things. While this does seem odd, there is almost always a grain of truth to these things even if it has been blown out of proportion. 

As beekeepers who get into hives alot we dont have to pay. haha


----------



## Bee Bliss

I don't know about bee air, but apitherapy helped me with lung issues. Two stings front and back each, right about where the top of the lungs start and close to the spine. Ice first. 

There are also chemicals in bee venom that are found in the human body and are beneficial..........
dopamine and serotonin. 

Thumbs up to Kamon! Nature is healing in many ways. Probably by using any of the 5 senses in some way.


----------



## Bee Bliss

In answer to Mark's question about lavender.... there is a big market for lavender essential oils. It is used to scent bath soaps, laundry detergents, used in massage oil, etc. It has antiseptic properties, is soothing and smells great.


----------



## lazy shooter

Just when you think you've heard it all.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Oh ya my wife sell lavender diaper balms for newborns and lavender lipbalms. They are in big demand!


----------



## melliferal

Hopefully people aren't doing this during the goldenrod flow.

ETA: Oops, missed the entire 2nd page; here I thought I was being original and clever. 

So has anybody tried to explain exactly what fumes people must be inhaling that naturally exist inside the beehive, that make this treatment "work"? Or is it supposed to be naturalistic magic?


----------



## Edymnion

melliferal said:


> Or is it supposed to be naturalistic magic?


Basically this.


----------



## grumpybeeman

It's nice being out in the woods, around clover pastures, etc. It's pleasant to the senses. When you're in town, around a machine shop, covered with grease...Theres nothing nicer than getting out to check on the hives and smelling propolis, honey, fresh beeswax, etc. If you don't like working with bees, then you need to find something else to work on.


----------



## grumpybeeman

lazy shooter said:


> Just when you think you've heard it all.


Cdt/scent therapy relaxes some of us:thumbsup:. If somebody doesn't want to buy a hive of bees, but wants to pay me to sniff my hives... Happy customers, happy beekeepers That's the rule of the land.


----------



## Yvesrow1




----------



## lazy shooter

grumpybeeman said:


> Cdt/scent therapy relaxes some of us:thumbsup:. If somebody doesn't want to buy a hive of bees, but wants to pay me to sniff my hives... Happy customers, happy beekeepers That's the rule of the land.


I am still an old fashioned fellow, and capitalism is a beautiful thing to me. If there's buyers and sellers, I'm good to go with charging for aromatherapy.


----------



## Beans

I need help!

I am currently working on an artistic research about the Api- therapy that entails breathing in the 
air from a bee hive. I'm collecting information (even rumours or tall tails) for a book about it.

I am in search of historical information that helps trace the impact of the therapy air from the hive.

Critical questions include:

- Where and when did hive inhalation originate?
- Are there particular cultures that utilise it more than others?
- How does the shape of the hive affect the breathing experience? 
(photos of different methods would be greatly appreciated)

Secondary questions are:

- How has the experience evolved over time?
- What role does technology play in it?
- Is hive inhalation preformed only for sick people?

I'm interested to see if anyone can help point me in the right direction. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## jakec

Oldtimer said:


>


looks good to me!


----------



## ruthiesbees

Beans said:


> I need help!
> 
> I am currently working on an artistic research about the Api- therapy that entails breathing in the
> air from a bee hive. I'm collecting information (even rumours or tall tails) for a book about it.
> 
> I am in search of historical information that helps trace the impact of the therapy air from the hive.
> 
> Critical questions include:
> 
> - Where and when did hive inhalation originate?
> - Are there particular cultures that utilise it more than others?
> - How does the shape of the hive affect the breathing experience?
> (photos of different methods would be greatly appreciated)
> 
> Secondary questions are:
> 
> - How has the experience evolved over time?
> - What role does technology play in it?
> - Is hive inhalation preformed only for sick people?
> 
> I'm interested to see if anyone can help point me in the right direction. Any feedback is much appreciated.


It seems to be more popular in Europe than in America. All we seem to do here is crack jokes about it. I just found this site recently for a machine that vaporizes the propolis units. There are a couple more European sites if you try google.

http://kontak.it/en/propoltherapy-model

I don't know the history of this, but Dr Stefan Stangaciu of Canada is doing some neat things with apitherapy. www.Apitherapy.com


----------



## Beans

ruthiesbees said:


> It seems to be more popular in Europe than in America. All we seem to do here is crack jokes about it. I just found this site recently for a machine that vaporizes the propolis units. There are a couple more European sites if you try google.
> 
> http://kontak.it/en/propoltherapy-model
> 
> I don't know the history of this, but Dr Stefan Stangaciu of Canada is doing some neat things with apitherapy. www.Apitherapy.com


Thank you for your feedback! 

I understand the jokes, cause it is very unusual experience. 

It's an amazing experience that bee-keepers sometimes take for granted and 
good people are even willing to pay good money for.


----------



## Oldtimer

Thanks for taking it all in good humor Beans.

I've never done this in the way you talk about, but do believe that breathing air from beehives puts people in a good mood. I base this on the many people I have shown beehives over the years, who turn from fearful to really enjoying the experience. I like the smell of a beehive myself, and think it is one of the things that influences people.


----------



## ABK

I've seen the sleeping/laying down on the lounger beehives thing before. Must be something to a thing if it's done by independent different people/places.

And to the guy who was knocking everything, including alternative medicine, you're just looking to start a fight. It's funny really. I can see that you know you're wrong. Isn't that the definition of trolling?

Mike Bush, I commend your ability to stay calm.


----------



## cheryl1

Bee air makes me happy, but that may be because I'm working the bees


----------



## Ian

A good way to get sick


----------



## challenger

Wow! I just came across this thread while searching for a way to remove the coloring from dyed candles. 
Yes indeed the smell of a beehive can be quite calming. Or maybe not? The smell of a beehive that has a fair population of wax moths is not so calming. As a matter of fact I've come across a hive or two that had this acrid smell. Upon opening and confirming the dead out I've become "uncalm". This smell triggered my uncalm sensory glands and caused me to take the hive(s) and throw, stomp, break, destroy, put asunder etcetera said hive(s). Once this was done I have to admit I was pretty darn calm. I guess some would call my actions violent and counterproductive. Being a child of the earth and one that is completely in tune with my mother I call it purging, cleansing and cathartic. Yes I may have destroyed some expensive bee equipment and I just might have shouted obscenities so loud that the neighbors just might have called the po-po, again, but that's all good because I was simply getting rid of the demons. Temporarily. 
Anyway, all that aside, anyone ever small moth balls?


----------



## DavidZ

maybe I should charge people to sit in my barn in Oregon, it smell deeply of that sweet beehive scent. It's overpowering, and you can chill with bee's buzzing all around you.


----------



## johno

Inhaling from the back of the hives inside a beehouse is quite commom in Slovenia. Some of the old beekeepers there will often have a bed on top of their AZ hives and sometimes sleep there claiming that sleeping with the hum of the hives is very restful There are also some who practice so called dynamic beekeeping which I think originated from Dr Rudolph Steiner which I think seems to stretch ones imagination. Beekeeping seems to have a place for many strange practices.
Johno


----------



## challenger

DavidZ said:


> maybe I should charge people to sit in my barn in Oregon, it smell deeply of that sweet beehive scent. It's overpowering, and you can chill with bee's buzzing all around you.


Interesting. I've yet to meet a beekeeper that has the ability to chill for more than a few minutes? 
I might be good for an entire half hour of being over powered with aroma and sound. After that the ants in my pants will over power the most aromatic bee.



johno said:


> Inhaling from the back of the hives inside a beehouse is quite commom in Slovenia. Beekeeping seems to have a place for many strange practices.
> Johno


Wow! THAT may be the understatement of the decade here in Beesource. Strange practices and strange about everything else too. I'm so stuck in the mud that I think "honey pairing" is a far fetched gimik used to help people promote themselves and their self absorbing egos.
To me, everything other than pollination and honey production, is a pile of garbage drummed up by posers that think they have the latest and greatest discovery. If it is honey bee related it puts their discovery at a whole new and earthy level. So appealing to the ignorant masses.

remember how honey bees were supposed to be able to sniff out cancer in people? How's that working out.


----------



## BWrangler

Hi Guys

I've always wondered if beehive pheromones weren't mind altering and additive for humans. I think it's the way bees get us to take such good care of them.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Note that the "air" inside a hive may be significantly higher in CO[SUB]2[/SUB] than our ordinary atmosphere ...



> Even more remarkable, van Nerum & Buelens (1997) describe how the colony conserves energy and water by reducing ventilation with the tight winter cluster. The bees allow carbon dioxide levels to rise to as high as 6% (5% is dangerous to humans) inside the cluster.
> 
> http://scientificbeekeeping.com/old-bees-cold-bees-no-bees-part-1/


Normal "air" is about 0.04% CO[SUB]2[/SUB] (400 parts per million). So "beehive air" can have have up to 1000 times as much CO[SUB]2[/SUB] compared to what humans normally breathe.

Whether or not high levels of CO[SUB]2[/SUB] from beehive air can actually be called "theraputic" is questionable, but it may be possible in some cases. For instance, see this study proposal ...
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01041924


----------



## b2bnz

I think that this is what you are looking for. A bed in a top bar hive!http://www.horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/bee-bed-sleep-hive-plans.shtml


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Pardon me, but IMO that "bee bed" resembles a _coffin _more than a bed!


----------



## santa

Unfortunately there are currently no studies reagding it(it is not easy to make double blind studies with this complex conditions). But there is a lot of practical experience in Europe especially Easteurope.
I have a system from Mr. Musch (see below). It can applied on respiratory diseases.

In Germany there is now a device allowed formedical application e.g. in a hospital: --> http://www.beecurasystem.de/

http://www.apiair-musch.de/


----------



## challenger

Show me the science PLEASE! 
A "dutch oven" is a bad idea . This goes for bees and people. 
Then again people will inhale about anything these days. 
It sure seems that a beehive may have components that could help some people think they feel better BUT, and I'll stand behind this, there are also a lot of things that I would consider dangerous. Roach dander is one that jumps out.


----------



## santa

challenger said:


> Show me the science PLEASE!


AFAIK there are currently no hard studies about bee hive air. It is difficult to make double blind studies on this topic.
You need a beekeeper with his hives. You need a researcher. Bee hive air smells different from usual air. In a experiment you have to ensure that some patients get the hive air the other part fresh air (but with the same smell as bee hive air).
This alone is already challenging. As you know neither the patients nor the physician has to know who becomes which air in the study. You need a homogeneous group of patients... 

This can not achieved by beekeepers. And pharmacy industry is not interested in such studies... 
When you are a researcher at a university make such studies! Apitherapy community would be grateful to you. And you would be probably be the first who publishes a double blind study...

However there are a lot of practical experiences with bee hive air. Here is a German video from a serious German TV channel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HtXaCemHHY&feature=youtu.be

It is successful applied in cases of asthma and breathing difficulties. When used as official cure the constraints for the doctors/beekeepers are high.
You need a therapy house (mostly a cabin). Patients sit inside and are not in contact with any bee.


----------



## BWrangler

Hi Guys

I've had a similar, relaxing, and very peaceful experience when next to a hive. Discovered it by accident And as a commercial beekeeper, who spent most of my time around hives/hive products, it was a surprise. I wrote about it back in 2010: Reading this thread inspired me to write a little more about that experience here:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/a-breath-of-hive-air-apitherapy/

Back then, I thought it might be the hive sounds that were so relaxing. But upon reflection, hive odor is what I used to position my chair next to the hive. Maybe it was the combination of sound, hive odor, and increased CO2 that produced such peaceful results?


----------



## santa

I think we need two things:
1. a good chemical analyse of the bee hive air ( A friend of mine is a professor of chemistry and I try to convince him to make such a analysis.  )
I think the increased CO2 leads to this kind of fatigue that people report.
2. double blind studies with patients

Based on the experiences I think there will be good chances that 2. will prove the 
effectiveness of bee hive therapy.


----------



## CWHeadley

GaSteve said:


> Hookah Hives -- coming to beekeeping suppliers near you soon!


:lpf:


----------



## crofter

CWHeadley said:


> :lpf:


I think a good whack upside the head would do a lot to clear up some of their thinking:lookout:


----------



## 1102009

Hope this helps:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2586305/


----------



## ABK

crofter said:


> I think a good whack upside the head would do a lot to clear up some of their thinking:lookout:


Clear up who's thinking? Are you also discounting millenia of beekeeping experience in Europe and Asia, based on...nothing at all? :thumbsup:


----------

